# Open vs. Concealed



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

This topic comes up occassionally with friends and on some discussion boards and I'd like to hear the HTers ideas.

Do you prefer open carry or concealed and why?

Personally, I open carry on my property since it is more convienent in the event of a 4 legged critter. However, when I'm off property, I prefer concealed, even though in PA, open carry is legal.
Reason I have is I feel if open carrying and something starts or is about to start I'd be more of a target than a deterance. i.e. "hey gotta get that guy outta the way first...he's armed." Not so much as a "oops, he's armed, let's just move along."

Now, if everyone was open carrying, it would be different. After being in this locale full time for several years I have not seen a single open carry except in the gun shops.

Thoughts?

Matt


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I generally open carry unless I go to town, it's just easier to get to


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I have not checked into the lagalities in Virginia as yet; but I don't believe any gun can be "openly" carried. I do have a Concealed Weapons' Permit; but I don't think this covers the same gun if that gun is out where all can see it.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

When I am at home I don't carry as there is usually a weapon close enough.
When I leave the house I carry concealed. No reason to open carry as it could attract attention, both bad and good.


----------



## jaredI (Aug 6, 2011)

Depends what I am wearing that day. 
One could view it a couple ways. Open carry could very easily detour a would be criminal, on the flip side it could make you target #1, However most criminals don't want a shootout, they would prefer to move along to a less dangerous target.
Because of the general public's unjustified fear of guns, open carry could make many people very nervous, even to the point of calling police causing some unnecessary delays in your activities. On the flip side, open carry could help teach people that someone carrying a gun doesn't make them a threat, which may be a very valuable pro-gun activity, especially if those openly carrying would strike up conversations with those who appear unarmed. Even a simple, "Hello, How are you today?"


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

while there is no case any one can sight or has been able to sight for me where an openly armed person , that is non law enforcement, was singled out and taken out first or something like that.

yes , open carry can be a very huge deterrent factor 

yes, open carry can be a good valuable pro gun pro second amendment activity.

i however find most of the time that i just want to blend in and go about my business so i conceal , i think it is really interesting when some one starts blah blah blabbing about gun this or that obviously not to keen on the idea of people carrying loaded guns around yada yada blah blah . I just keep my secret I dislike confrontation.

people stupidly think that what is very clearly open carry is concealed carry and have absolutely no clue that if you just un-tuck your shirt over an IWB holster they are looking right at you gun at your side and they haven't a clue 

i just keep my little secret.

Wisconsin has never denied open carry but in 1995 a ruling or decided that local cities and municipalities also could not ban open carry , that doesn't mean that people weren't arrested for the bogus charge of disturbing the peace about 2 years ago the state AG finally wrote a official comment on it , it seemed many municipalities were bound and determined to make open carriers miserable , and in doing so cost their tax payers a bunch of money repeatedly loosing when the person legally open carrying was found Innocent and then filed civil suit for damages.

we are indebted to these political activists for putting their tail on the line in many cities around the state and forcing the issue 

we can open carry freely now , but school zones are still a real pain as you can't open carry without a license in a GFSZ

we have had licensed concealed carry now since Nov 1 , 2011 our license allows us to carry open or concealed into a GFSZ as long as we don't go on school property itself 

it also allows open or concealed carry into all non posted buildings and ensures that even if our employer prohibits guns or weapons that you can store out gun in our car in the employers parking lot so long as the car is locked and they can do nothing about it.
as long as you don't work for a k-12 school.

oh and the police now need to have some other reason to detain or question you for open carrying.

Of course legal gun carry is really such a non issue , anyone who was going to break the law was already doing it a silly little law wasn't going to stop any real criminal.
people like to let their imaginations run with it and because they have no idea who right around them is concealed carrying the reality doesn't even dawn on them.
no gun fights in the streets , no guns drawn over sports arguments nothing , a few crimes have been stopped by carriers that wouldn't have happened before , on guy actually stopped a robbery at a store that had posted but had not followed proper protocol and posted properly , the crooks with shotguns had thought they picked a safe place to rob imagine their surprise when he shot the one the other dropped his gun and ran and much to the surprise of the media and naysayers it wasn't some middle aged suburbanite it was a young inner city black man who had had his carry license only a few weeks.

licenses have exceeded 100,000 in the first 6 months things have slowed down a bit now to the pace that people can get trained 

the License valid for 5 years is 50 dollars it requires a minimum of training = to 4hours , training can be gotten free of charge WCI Wisconsin Carry Inc is offering free 4 hour training sessions around the state , a dd214 , hunters education or active military service , nra basic pistol and a few others are proof of training enough. 

you should be able to do what ever makes you comfortable


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

I hardly ever carry in public anymore, they take one look at me and take off running.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

I prefer concealed-why let anyone else know what you carry..or if you're carrying.Besides I always have my faithful 1911 and the know-nothings see a hammer cocked and locked-freakout time.....On my property I open carry both my Ruger and a slinged rifle.....My son on the other hand-open carry...he's young and likes to push things-I tell him,it 's perfectly legal BUT why open yourself up to the hassles by some of the young know little cops in the city.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Around the place, this or this.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

GA is an open carry state if you want to but there are lots of LEO that don't know that it is legal to carry in that fashion. Several legal gun toters have been falsely arrested or detained when they were doing nothing wrong. GA Carry.org has done lots of good re: open or concealed. They are a good organization. I prefer to keep my pistol concealed. There have been a few people that dialed 911 and said they saw "a man with a gun". I don't have time for any kind of trouble that I can easily avoid. I will defend your right to open carry if need be.


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

In Missouri a conceal permit holder has the option of having an endorsement on the top of his drivers license or they can opt for another separate drivers license with the endorsement.

The instructor highly recommended the latter. In his experience people tend to get more than a little nervous when a drivers license is presented as an ID and has the concealed carry endorsement in red letters across the top. Just know you're gonna plug'em.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I open carry all the time, I have been doing that for about seven years and really have not had many problems. It helps that most companies have corporate policy that says it is ok in their store if it is state legal. A couple years ago an open carrier was harrased,arrested and charged for open carry even though it is legal, charges got dismissed and he filed a lawsuite against the city and pd that was settled out of court.

Most criminals want an easy victim not one that is armed, I believe open carry prevents crime. I woud rather have them see it and not do anything than have it concealed and end up having to shoot someone, then you end up like Zimmerman


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Open carry preferred for comfort, when I'm by myself or around folks that know me. Concealed when around strangers so I don't get grief from some bozo.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Pitchy said:


> Around the place, this or this.


Nice pics and nice guns


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Well Pitchy, you shared, so I will as well...

Winter (I'm a skinny tall guy and need extra layers to "conceal"...
Ruger P-85 or CZ-75 (oops, sorry, no pic, so I'll toss in the occassional MKII). Both in 9mm (or .22)

















Less outer wear requires something smaller....380 Grendal or CZ-50 









For around the property...Garand or SKS, usually. 10/22 for training the kiddos.
























Thanks all for your input.

Matt


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Cornhusker, i have a XD 45 also that i carry sometimes when cutting wood or on the tractor so i don`t bang or scratch a 1911.
Roadking, i have that same Ruger target 22.
I would probably carry concealled more but i can`t except paying for gun saftey training and the permit.
We stay home with the gate shut most the time now days as the world is getting just to crazy, ignorant is more like it.
Been into the leverguns and SAA`s lately, just bought a replica 1876 winchester in 45-60 that i`ve worked up a good load for.


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

@motdaugrnds 
Virginia is one of our *"Gold Star"* open carry states. There is complete state preemption of all firearms laws, open carry is increasingly common and law enforcement is well educated as to its legality.

That said I rarely open carry. It is not worth the hassle when getting a concealled permit is so easy.

I don't need to "make a statement" frankly I don't want people to know I am armed.


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

I open carry at home and concealed when in public. I do print sometimes however, as I'm a small guy, especially when carrying my G23. So I have a S&W bodyguard .38 I carry during the summer months, and the Glock is reserved for winter. Plus that plastic feels nice and cool underneath all those winter layers


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

Generally open carry in the mountains. It's a very gun friendly state, open carry is legal, but I rarely ever see anyone carrying in town (If I do, it's generally during hunting season, and looks like they're on the way into or out of town from the mountains. Spurs are as likely to be part of their gear as a gun). LOTS of people have concealed carry permits, and the state went to no permit, but the crime rate is barely a blip on the screen. I worry more out in the hills than in town. I seriously know, and know of, more people that have been mugged by bears than humans. Actually, I've never heard of a person getting mugged by a person in the entire state. It may have happened, and would probably make statewide news, but I don't recall of ever hearing about it in the 20-some years I've been here.

This is one of the normal carry guns and rigs.










Or this,


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

As a new handgun owner who just took her CCW class, I am grateful for this particular discussion topic.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't worry about printing a little very few people pay any attention , so unless your bulged is in the exact shape of a gun , the grip poking out in your shirt just a bit will be un-noticed by anyone who cares if you have a gun , usually only gun people can spot printing, most everyone else is usually so oblivious.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I don't worry about printing a little very few people pay any attention , so unless your bulged is in the exact shape of a gun , the grip poking out in your shirt just a bit will be un-noticed by anyone who cares if you have a gun , usually only gun people can spot printing, most everyone else is usually so oblivious.


Agreed, same goes for wearing a âshoot me firstâ vest.

The only guys that wonder whatâs underneath are guys that either wear one, or are used to the concept. We got stopped a few weeks ago on the way to a match, 3 guys in a SUV, 2 wearing vests, all three carrying. Patrolmen walked right up and looked surprised when we informed him we were armed. 

IF it were me, I would have seen 2 chuckleheads wearing vests in the summer, figured they were carrying large or multiple guns, and called for a SWAT team. 

People generally are oblivious to whatâs going on around them, and thereâs so many âbelt gadgetsâ available these days, that lump could be anything from a pager to a colostomy bag.

Around here or close to any fort you need lumps, vests and a tactical backpack just to fit in.

Unless Iâm out hunting, or woodsbumming, I carry concealed about 95% of the time, usually IWB with a shirt over top. When not IWB, I go with a larger, longer shirt. I figure itâs nobodyâs business but mine.











Chuck


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Well as a general rule I conceal carry Sat thru Thur. and open carry on Friday..There are 2 things I do on Fridays religiously; open carry and wear red for our troops. I've been doing both for years.. 

I open carry and go about my business as usual and only on a few occasions have I had any trouble from LEO's or business owners.. 

I also open carry on our property, but then unless I'm on the "back side" of the property I'm never very far from a weapon if needed..

As to a preference, I guess I really don't have a preference as to which way to carry..


----------



## chrishicks82 (Aug 15, 2011)

I open carry most of the time I am out only have had a few people talk to me about it most of them were gun people. The first time anybody noticed it was when I left the gun under the seat of the car and still had the holster on because I went in the bank before that and forgot to put the gun back in. People around here probably wouldn't notice if you were carrying around a shotgun on you back


----------



## CGL2011 (Dec 18, 2011)

Open carry is legal in Ohio where not otherwise posted (or the usual...govt buildings, schools, etc). Unfortunately the laws are very confusing about what constitutes concealed especially in vehicles, etc. However, if you want to avoid WWAG! calls, concealed carry is far less hassle in most communities.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

DYngbld, I spoke with a Virginia Policeman and was told the same thing you said, i.e. that Virginia permits "most" people to open-carry a weapon and those with permits to carry one concealed.

I forgot to ask if that also applied to knives and/or mace. (My mace is over 40 yrs old and I've never used it; so don't even know if it still ... or ever did ... work.) The knife is a Leatherman "Wave".

Still, openingly carrying my Glock would just attract a lot of unwanted attention; so I keep it concealed. However, it is real nice to know I don't need to keep it hidden should I ever see a need to let anyone know I've got it.

This officer also stated, if I ever "felt" threatened for my life and at the time could not think of any other recourse, I could shoot to kill and it would be legal. (I've heard all over America at various time that people were prosecuted for protecting their homes/lives; so this does give me pause; and should I actually ever "feel" concerned for my life, that "pause" could get me killed.)


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

here pepper spray is considered a weapon , thousands of women and maybe some men carried it illegally concealed , and into many restricted places for a long time.

many still do and most are surprised to hear both that it is considered a weapon and that in order to be justified the use of pepper spray you also need to be justified to shoot that person.

knives usually become considered a weapon when the length exceeds X number of inches
or when used as such.


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

Usually a knife is considered a lethal/deadly weapon if the blade is longer than the width of your palm.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Knife law has to be some of the most poorly written law around 

some ,make references to 3 inches , then go into types dirk , stiletto, switch blade , then reference except common pocket knife 
but then say that carrying a hunting knife is not a crime of itself , 

if they want to arrest you for carrying a knife as a weapon , it appears in most states that is fully possible and it might even stick 

luckily if you can call it that it is just a misdemeanor in most places for example it is a class A misdemeanor in Wisconsin meaning it won't cost you more than $10,000 and a 9 months of your life in jail

it makes it worth it to take the class and get your 50 dollar 5 year concealed carry license, even more worth it if you already have the training covered with your military service or hunters education and the renewal is even less, because even if you have a weapon including a gun on you in a posted building other than a school , police station or courthouse , it is only a class B forfeiture so not more than a fine of $1000 , and 1K fine only sounds a lot better than 10k and 9months.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

jaredI said:


> Depends what I am wearing that day.
> One could view it a couple ways. Open carry could very easily detour a would be criminal, on the flip side it could make you target #1, However most criminals don't want a shootout, they would prefer to move along to a less dangerous target.
> Because of the general public's unjustified fear of guns, open carry could make many people very nervous, even to the point of calling police causing some unnecessary delays in your activities. On the flip side, open carry could help teach people that someone carrying a gun doesn't make them a threat, which may be a very valuable pro-gun activity, especially if those openly carrying would strike up conversations with those who appear unarmed. Even a simple, "Hello, How are you today?"


This is almost word for word with what my Uncle was saying Sunday (he's a retired cop who's now a CCW instructor. 

Me? - When I go to town it is actually 2 towns that have merged and a highway separates them. One town open carry is legal, but go across the highway and open carry is illegal. CC just makes it easier


----------



## AVanarts (Jan 2, 2011)

mommathea said:


> This is almost word for word with what my Uncle was saying Sunday (he's a retired cop who's now a CCW instructor.
> 
> Me? - When I go to town it is actually 2 towns that have merged and a highway separates them. One town open carry is legal, but go across the highway and open carry is illegal. CC just makes it easier


In Washington State open carry is technically legal, but there is also a law against displaying a firearm in a threatening manner. In at least some parts of the state all it takes is for some sheeple to say "I felt threatened" at the sight of someone carrying a gun to get a quick trip to jail.


----------

